# March 30 IASCA & MECA 1x - Vacaville, Ca



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Nor Cal MobileWarz March Maddness Event
IASCA & Meca 1x SQ only
Saturday, March 30

Audio Xperts
807 Davis St
Vacaville, Ca 95687
707-453-0488


Registration starts at 10 judging starts at 12 and the Godfather will be on the BBQ soon after


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm there!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

RenoAutoSound said:


> I'm there!


Will the Murano be stock free?


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes sir the Bose has left the building


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Smoked pulled brisket sliders will be on the menu boys and girls! After 20 hours in a Big Green Egg smoker this brisket just falls apart. Come and witness my second passion...food! We will be featuring a different menu at each Audio Xperts Mobilwarz event for your dining pleasure! 
Yummy!
gf


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm in! (mostly for the food, I can't lie)


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Nor Cal Mobilwarz first Vacaville event is one week away boys and girls! All So Cal competitors looking for points, here is your first opportunity! IASCA and MECA points are available. Oh, and don't forget the food too! Smoked Brisket! Yummy!


----------

